
Show HN: Open-source Covid-19 Contact-tracing app - joshblour
https://github.com/yonahforst/trackandtrace
======
joshblour
Very happy to finally post this. I've been working on it day and night for the
past 5 days.

Quarantine isn't so bad after all...

